# Ireport - Summe bilden von einzelnen Zeilen?



## darki (8. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

gibt es im ireport eine Möglichkeit der Summenbildung einzelner Zeilen?

Im Detailband hat man ja quasi x-werte in einer Zeile stehen. Die würde ich gern am Ende der Zeile addieren.
Ich mein, ich hab da schon angefangen. Das Problem ist aber, dass die Werte von Zeile zu Zeile nicht resettet werden. Ergo werden jedesmal die Zeilen nochmal addiert, so dass ich in der letzten Zeile (der Seite) die End-Summe stehen habe und nicht die Summe der einzelnen Zeile.

Zudem bräuchte ich noch einen Lösungsansatz für das Berechnen der Summen von Spalten. Also Double-Wert aus Zeile 1 plus Double-Wert Zeile 2 und so weiter...

Ich hoffe mein Anliegen wird einigermaßen klar ...  :autsch: 

Vielen Dank im voraus.
dark


----------



## foobar (8. Mai 2008)

Das kann man mit Report Groups lösen. Guck dir dazu mal die Beispiele von Jasper Reports an.


----------

